# Chloe



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I would like to formally introduce our newest member of our pets at Hedgehog Grove.

Chloe is a rescue that came to us a couple of days ago from a member here on HHC. While they love her, they could not provide her with what she needs any longer and thought it was best for her to go somewhere that could take care of her and give her the time she needs.

She seems much different than describe by her previous home. This little girl doesnt ball, hiss or pop. She enjoys the bath and her nails been clipped. She is a dainty little thing and weighs in at 335g.

Her photoshoot: I love how the pinks bring out her eyes


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Aww, she's so cute! I'm glad you took her in.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I just saw Chloe on facebook, she has the cutest little smile! I wanna hug that little ball of quills!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

She looks so happy in all of the pics! Just a'grinnin'!


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

What a sweet lil thing! She has quite the pretty eyes


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*squee*

The second picture is my favorite, she looks like she's smiling for the camera!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I see a big smile on a beautiful girl in pictures 2, 3 and 4!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks all, she is a little cutie. I'm falling more in love with Albies


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is SO CUTE!!!!! I'll have to come visit her. heehee


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

She is so pretty!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She is awesome! We started falling in love with albinos when we first got our Pete, now I think all albinos are very pretty.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is stunning!! So beautiful & she looks like she has a great personality!

I may just have to come to the *light* side with our next hedgie...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful! Looks like quite a character.


----------

